# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Καρποντακοι( ισως ζευγαρακι)

## IscarioTis

Εδω θα βαζω τα νεα απο τον Πακο και την θυληκια που θελουμε να ελπιζουμε ολοι,δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα κατα 80% βρηκα το ειδος της τσουπας που μου εδωσε ο Νωντας(MacGayver) και ειναι Roselin du Mexique απο Γαλλια δηλαδη δυσκολη την βλεπω απο μακρια καλα τα πανε απανταει ο ενας στον αλλον αλλα αμα δεν τα βαλω μαζι και δεν τσακωνονται δεν λεω τιποτα σιγουρα,ας ελπισουμε για τα καλυτερα






Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχομαι, να τα βρουν , τα μικρουλια σου.

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλησπερα στην παρεα 
Νωντα μαλλον ειναι σερνικοτατο δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος απλα το λεω για να ξερεις τι γινεται  :Happy: 
Απλα δεν εχω ακουσει κελαηδμα απο ιδιο πτηνο και ειναι δυσκολο να καταλαβω παντως αμα κελαηδαει ετσι δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τον μεξικανικο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

[QUOTE=Iscariot;809231]Καλησπερα στην παρεα 
Νωντα μαλλον ειναι σερνικοτατο δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος απλα το λεω για να ξερεις τι γινεται  :Happy: 
Απλα δεν εχω ακουσει κελαηδμα απο ιδιο πτηνο και ειναι δυσκολο να καταλαβω παντως αμα κελαηδαει ετσι δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τον μεξικανικο

Δεν κατάλαβα Δημήτρη, κελαηδά? Είναι ευχάριστο το κελάηδημα ή ....? Θα πάμε για συμβόλαιο συμβίωσης?

----------


## IscarioTis

Εχει ωραιο κελαηδμα χαμηλο για την ωρα
Παντως δεν ξερω ρε Νωντα αμα ειναι κελαηδμα ή αντιγραφει τον δικο μου
Προσπαθω να βγαλω βιντεο αλλα μολις βλεπει κινηση σταματαει επισης οταν βαζω το κινητο και το αφηνω εξω δεν κανει τιποτα
Τωρα θα δουμε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Το πρωτο εξναι κανονικο βιντεο
Τα αλλα ηθελα να πιασω τον ηχο :Ρ
Ο πρωτος ειναι καρποντακος(οπως βλεπουμε)





Για ακου και αυτο Νωντα 
Οπως ειπα λιγο χαμηλος για την ωρα



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη, με δυσκολία ξεχωρίζω τα γαρδελάκια και με ρωτάς για καρποντάκους?  :Happy0062:   Πέρα από την πλάκα, βρες και φωνές από θηλυκιές, ίσως αυτό να είναι ένα κλασικό κελάηδημα που το κάνουν όλα...

Αν και στο τέλος θα το πάμε για τεστ dna να μάθουμε και τι υπο-είδος είναι...

----------


## vasilis.a

ειναι φωνη απο μικρο αρσενικο απλα δεν τα λεει καλα ακομη....σε λιγο καιρο θα αρχισει να βγαζει κοκκινο χρωμα κοντα στα χριστουγεννα..η ενα ανοιχτο καφετι,στα σημεια που θα εβγαζε κοκκινο(αν τελικα δεν βγαλει).απλα μενει να δουμε αν ειναι  mexicanus  η οχι.

----------


## IscarioTis

το ηξερα απλα δεν ηθελα να το πιστεψω

----------


## IscarioTis

Μηπως μπορει να μου πει κανεις τι βλεπετ εδω?με τους καρποντακους εννοω




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

Νομίζω ότι είναι και οι δυο αρσενικοί, εάν τους βάλεις μαζί θα σκοτωθούν

----------


## IscarioTis

οχι και εσυ ρε αματινα...ειχα μια ελπιδα οτι ενας τουλαχιστον θα ελεγε οτι ειναι τσουπα..

----------


## amatina

Αρσενικό το πίσω θηλυκό το μπροστά

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη, βάλε φωτογραφίες για να δούμε αν θα βρούμε επιτέλους το φύλο του...

Amatina, αν γνωρίζεις, ο θηλυκός είναι εμφανές μικρότερος από τον αρσενικό ή μπορεί να είναι αρσενικός διαφορετικού είδος καρποντάκου? Σε ρωτώ γιατί του Δημήτρη το Α.Φ.Κ. (Άγνωστου Φύλου Καρποντάκος) είναι 2-3 εκατοστά μικρότερο από το αρσενικό του.

----------


## amatina

Τα θηλυκά είναι ποιο μικρόσωμα και δεν φέρουν κόκκινα φτερά. Να βάλει κοντινή φωτο από τα δυο που να φαίνεται στήθος κεφάλι

----------


## IscarioTis

αυριο θα βαλω

αματινα το ξερω ολο το σκηνικο πως παει αλλα θα δεις και εσυ οτι αλλο δειχνει και αλλο μαλλον ειναι εκτος και ολο αυτο ειναι παιχνιδια....δεν ξερω γιατι ποτε δεν ειχα πριν 1 χρονο περιπου καρποντακους  :Big Grin:

----------


## IscarioTis

Και μαλλον θα ειναι οι τελευταιες φωτος γιατι δεν το ειχα πιασει καλα και εφυγε....σορρυ Νωντα παντως ευχαριστω για την προσπαθεια
Βεβαια νιωθω επευθνος οτι ο Πακος θα ειναι μονος του παλι τουλαχιστον οταν ηταν εδω το σερνικο-τσουπα λεγανε καμια κουβεντα τωρα παλι μονος του ο κακομοιρης
Οποτε εχετε το νου σας σε περιστερι και γυρω απο πετρουπολη  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κριμα γιατι μαλλον ηταν και δεσποινιδα ...

Βρε Δημητρη μεσα στο σπιτι κανουν τετοια πραγματα ...


Ειχες το κεφαλι αναμεσα σε αντιχειρα και δεικτη , ενω θελει αναμεσα σε δεικτη και μεσαιο δαχτυλο , με τον αντιχειρα να ασφαλιζει ελαφρα τυχον προσπαθεια διαφυγης , χωρις σημαντικη ομως πιεση στο στηθος και τα δυο μικροτερα δαχτυλα να γυρνανε απλα προς την κοιλια χωρις να την σφιγγουν

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι δεν ξερω γιατι την ειχα πιασει ετσι...
Φταιει που δεν ειχα κλεισει την πορτα αλλιως και εξω να το εκανα κ.Δημητρη παλι το ιδιο αποτελεσμα θα ειχαμε...
Και μ αρεσει που ελεγα
Ε ρε και να κανει καμια αποτομη κινηση τωρα και να φυγει να γελαω
Τελικα δεν γελασα -.-

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ασε το κλουβι ανοιχτο με φαγητο και νερο  και εχε ενα λαστιχο ετοιμο καπου εκει κοντα να τις ριξεις (με απλωμα του νερου πατωντας το δαχτυλο μπροστα στο λαστιχο αν δεν εχεις ειδικο πιστολι που απλωνει τη δεσμη ) αν επιστρεψει .Μην το αποκλειεις .Αν κατι τετοιο συμβει , μετα αμεσα σε εσωτερικο χωρο σε θερμαντικο σωμα 

Αν παντως ανεβηκε ψηλα οταν πεταξε , πιθανοτατα θα παει προς τα πανω στο αλσος δεξια που εχετε

----------


## IscarioTis

Το εχω αφησει και εχω ριξει και λιγη τροφη στο μπαλκονι οσο θα ειμαι εδω το θεμα που με απασχολ ειναι οτι τοσο καιρο σε μικρα κλουβια ελπιζω να μπορει να πεταξει αρκετη αποσταση μην το πιασει τιποτα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

Κρίμα, θηλυκό είναι, δεν νομίζω να επιστρέψει, φεύγουν γρήγορα και τα χάνεις από τα μάτια σου, κυκλοφορούν στη φύση αρκετά ζευγάρια.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ωραια μου εκανες την καρδια περιβολι....χιλιες να ελεγες οτι ειναι αρσενικο μικρο
Γιατι στην αρχη ημουνα στο τσακ να αφησω και τον Πακο ελευθερο...
Δηλαδη νταξει τι να πω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη, δε πειράζει.... 

Να πούμε ότι είχε κίτρινο δακτυλιδάκι πλαστικό χωρίς στοιχεία, αν τυχόν κάποιος καταφέρει και το πιάσει. Θεωρώ απίθανο να γυρίσει, αλλά για λίγες μέρες προσπάθησε

----------


## amatina

Ελευθέρωσε και τον αρσενικό να βρει ταίρι

----------


## MacGyver

> Ελευθέρωσε και τον αρσενικό να βρει ταίρι


Δεν πρόκειται να βρεθούν μετά από τόσες ώρες στο αστικό περιβάλλον, ιδιαίτερα με τόσους καπατσέους που υπάρχουν δίπλα σε κλουβιά (στην γειτονιά μου έχω μετρήσει 6)

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να το εκανα αματινα 
Μου εχουν πει να τον κανω ανταλλαγη με ζευγαρι καναρινια αλλα κατι θα βρω για τον Κυριο

----------


## jk21

ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο να κανεις Δημητρη 

αν δεν γυρισει η κοπελια , καποιο θηλυκο θα βρεις καποια στιγμη  .Αν ηταν αρσενικο δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να το ξαναδεις .Επειδη ειναι θηλυκια και δειχνανε να δινει σημασια το ενα στο αλλο , μην αποκλειεις να εμφανιστει ξανα ... μια μικρη πιθανοτητα για μενα στο επομενο διημερο (οχι μετα ) υπαρχει

----------


## Nenkeren

Δημητρη ακομα εχει αυτα που σου ειπα το μαγαζι,ισως σε ενδιαφερει τωρα περισσοτερο

----------


## IscarioTis

ναι Φιλιππε δεν το εχω ξεχασει αυτο που ειπαμε,μετα την βλακεια που εκανα και ακομα απορω πως εγινε.... τα εχω λιγο με τον εαυτο μου ακομα αλλα θα περασει,ευχαριστω κιολας που με σκεφτηκες
ελπιζω να βρω απο καποιον που εχει απο περσι κανα θηλυκο αλλιως βλεπουμε και θα μιλησουμε

----------


## IscarioTis

Ηλιοθεραπεια για ακομα μια φορα
<3



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Μην παθετε κανα καρδιακο μια χαρα ειναι το πουλι

Φτου φτου σκορδα




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Λιαζεται !

----------

